# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Elena-Konstandin - 21 maj

## Albo

Perandorin e Shenjtë Konstandin (306-337) Kisha e quan "Të barabartë me Apostujt", dhe historianët e quajnë "i Madh". Ai ishte i biri i Konstandin Klorus (305-306) që qeveriste tokat e Galisë dhe Britanisë.

Në këtë periudhë perandoria e madhe romake ishte ndarë më dysh në Perandorinë Perëndimore dhe në Perandorinë Lindore, në krye të të cilave qëndronin dy perandorë të pavarur që ishin bashkë-sundimtarë dhe quheshin "Çezarë". Në Perandorinë Perëndimore Romake, babai i Shën Konstandinit ishte Çezar. Nëna e Shën Konstandinit ishte perandoresha Helena e cila ishte e Krishterë.

Konstandini, sundimtari i ardhshëm i të gjithë Perandorisë Romake, ishte rritur me frymën e respektit ndaj besimit të Krishterë. I ati i tij nuk i persekutonte të Krishterët në tokat ku qeveriste. Kjo ishte gjatë asaj kohe kur në gjithë Perandorinë Romake të Krishterët i nënshtroheshin persekutimit të egër nga perandorët Diokletian (284-305) dhe bashkë-sundimtari i tij në Lindje Maksimian Galerius (305-311), dhe nga perandori Maksimian Herkuli (284-305) në Perëndinm.

Pas vdekjes së Konstandin Klorus në vitin 306, Konstandini u shpall nga ushtria si perandor i Galisë dhe Britanisë. Urdhri i parë i perandorit të ri ishte që t'u falte njerëzve lirinë e të praktikuarit të Krishtërimit në tokat që ai kishte nën kontroll. Perandori pagan Maksimian Galerius në Lindje dhe tirani i egër Maksentius në Perëndim e urrenin Konstandinin dhe po bënin plane që ta vrisnin, por Konstandini i mundi ata në një seri betejash, duke i mundur kështu kundërshtarët e tij me ndihmën e Perëndisë. Ai iu lut Perëndisë qe t'i jepte një shenjë që të mund të frymëzonte ushtrinë e tij që të luftonte me vendosmëri, dhe Perëndia i tregoi Shënjën vezulluese të Kryqit në qiell të shoqëruar me fjalët "Me këtë Shenjë, pushto."

Kur arriti të bëhej sundimtari i vetëm i Perandorisë Romake Perëndimore, Konstandini lëshoi një Edikt të Milanit në vitin 313 që lejonte tolerancën fetare. Në vitin 323, kur arriti të bëhej sundimtari i vetëm i gjithë Perandorisë Romake, ai e aplikoi Ediktin e Milanit edhe në gjysmën Lindore të Perandorisë. Pas 300 vjet persekutimi, të Krishterët mund të praktikonin besimin e tyre pa frikë.

Duke hedhur poshtë paganizmin, Perandori nuk lejoi që kryeqyteti i Perandorisë të qëndronte në Romën antike, që kish qenë epiqendra e paganizmit. Ai e transferoi kryeqytetin në Lindje, në qytetin e Bizantium, që u mbiquajt Konstandinopojë  [qyteti i Konstandinit]. Konstandini kishte bindje të thellë se vetëm Krishtërimi mund të bashkonte Perandorinë e madhe Romake me popujt e ndryshëm të saj. Ai e mbështeti Kishën në të gjitha mënyrat. Ai u fali të krishterëve dënimet, ndërtoi kisha, dhe tregoi kujdes për klerikët.

Perandori e nderonte jashtëmase Shënjën fitore-mbajtëse të Kryqit të Zotit, dhe ai donte të gjente Kryqin e vërtetë mbi të cilin u kryqëzua Zoti ynë Jezu Krisht. Për këtë qëllim, ai dërgoi nënën e tij, Perandoreshën e shenjtë Helena, në Jeruzalem, duke i dhënë asaj pushtet dhe para. Patriarku i Jeruzalemit Makarius dhe Shën Helena filluan kërkimin, dhe falë Vullnetit të Perëndisë, Kryqi Jetë-Dhënës u zbulua në mënyrë të mrekullueshme në vitin 326. (Historia e gjendjes së Kryqit të Perëndisë gjendet në përshkrimin e Festës së Lartësimit të Kryqit, në 14 shtator). Kisha Orthodhokse përkujton Zbulimin e Kryqit të Çmuar dhe Gozhdëve të Çmuara nga Perandoresha e Shenjtë Helena në 6 mars.

Kur ishte në Palestinë, perandoresha e shenjtë e ndihmoi shumë Kishën. Ajo urdhëroi që të gjitha vendet që janë lidhur me jetën tokësore të Zotit dhe Nënës së Tij të Tërëshenjtë, duhet të çlirohen nga të gjitha gjurmët e paganizmit, dhe ajo urdhëroi ndërtimin e kishave në këto vende.

Perandori Konstandin dha urdhër që mbi Varrin e Zotit të ndërtohet një kishë mahnitëse në nder të Ringjalljes së Krishtit. Shën Helena ia dha Kryqin Jetë-Dhënës Patriarkut për ta ruajtur, dhe mori vetëm një pjesë të kryqit me vete për t'ia shpënë perandorit. Pasi shpërndau plot ndihma në Jeruzalem dhe pasi ushqeu të varfërit (herë pas here ajo u shërbente edhe vetë), Perandoresha e shenjtë Helena u kthye në Konstandinopojë, ku edhe vdiq në vitin 327.

Falë shërbimeve të saj të mëdha për Kishën dhe përpjekjeve në gjetjen e Kryqit Jetë-Dhënës, perandoresha Helena quhet "E barabartë me Apostujt."

Gjendja e paqme e Kishës së Krishterë u prish nga zënkat, debatet dhe herezitë që ishin shfaqur brenda Kishës. Që në fillim të sundimit të Shën Konstandinit, herezitë e Donatistëve dhe Novatianëve kishin lindur në Perëndim. Ata kërkonin një pagëzim të dytë për ata që devijuan gjatë persekutimeve të të Krishterëve. Këto herezi, të hedhura poshtë nga dy këshille lokale të Kishës, më në fund u dënuan në Këshillin e Milanit në vitin 316.

Në mënyrë të veçantë, e dëmshme për Kishën ishte lindja e herezisë Ariane në Lindje që mohonte Natyrën Hyjnore të Birit të Perëndisë, dhe u mësonte njerëzve se Jisu Krishti ishte thjeshtë një krijesë. Me urdhër të Perandorit, Këshilli i Parë Ekumenik u mblodh në qytetin e Nikeas në vitin 325.

318 peshkopë morën pjesë në këtë Këshill. Në mes të pjesmarrësve ishin peshkopë-rrëfimtarë nga periudha e persekutimeve dhe shumë figura të tjera  të shquara të Kishës, ne mes tyre edhe Shën Nikolla i Mirës në Licia. (historinë e këtij Këshilli e gjeni në përshkrimin e Ditës 29 Maj). Perandori ishte i pranishëm ne sesionin e Këshillit. Herezia e Ariusit u dënua dhe Simboli i Besimit (Kredoja) u krijua, në të cilën u përfshi edhe termi "bashkësubstancial me Atin" (të një esence me Atin), duke konfirmuar kështu të vërtetën e hyjnisë se Jisu Krishtit, i Cili mori natyrën njerëzore për shpengimin e gjithë njerëzimit.

Njerëzit habiten nga njohja e problemeve theologjike të Shën Konstandinit në diskutimet e Këshillit. Termi "bashkësubstancial" u përfshi në Simbolin e Besimit me insistimin e tij.

Pas Këshillit të Nikeas, Shën Konstandini vazhdoi rolin e tij aktiv në mirëqënien e Kishës. Ai pranoi Pagëzimin e shenjtë kur ishte gati për të vdekur, pasi ishte përgatitur për të gjithë jetën e tij. Shën Konstandini vdiq në ditën e Pentekostës në vitin 337 dhe u varros në kishën e Apostujve të Shenjtë në një dhomë të nëndheshme që e kish përgatitur vetë.


*Tropari - Toni 8*

_Shërbëtori yt Konstandin, O Zot dhe i Dashuri i vetëm i Njeriut,
E pa formën e Kryqit në Qiej,
Dhe ashtu si Pavli, nuk u thirr nga njerëzit,
Por si një Apostull ne mes sundimtarësh i ngritur me dorën Tënde në qytetin mbretëror,
Ai e ruajti paqen me anën e lutjeve drejtuar Hyjëlindëses._


*Kontakioni - Toni 3*

_Me nënën e tij Helena, Konstandini sot nxjerr në dritë Kryqin e çmuar:
Turpin e jobesimtarëve,
Armën e të Krishterëve Orthodhoksë kundër armiqve të tyre,
Sepse na është shfaqur si një shenjë madhe dhe e frikshme në luftë!_

----------


## Qerim

*Ai ka qene perandori i pare i te krishtereve*


*I lindur nga prinder fisnike,perandori Konstatius Chlorus dhe Elena, Konstandini i Madh ka qene nje njeri i deshiruar per Kishen e krishtere,vecanerisht mbas vitit 312, kur, para nje lufte vendimtare me rivalin e tij per tron ,Maksentiu,ndodhi konvertimi i tij.Qe atehere,ai u be perandori me i madh i te krishtereve,duke u deklaruar shenjt se bashku me nenen e tij, Elenen, dhe festuar ne daten e 21 maj.*

Perandori i pare i krishter i perandorise romake,pastaj i asaj bizantine,Kostandini i Madh ,ka patur nje sundim te madh, mbi 30 vjet,(306-337), gjate te ciles u provua nje njeri me vullnet te madh,nje i mencur dhe nje strateg.Ai i ka bere Kishes sherbimin me te madh,duke i ofruar lirine mbas periudhes se gjate te persekutimeve e cila e turbulloi, nga Nero deri te Dioklecian.

Historianet kishtare Eusebiu de Cezareea dhe Lactantiu afirmojne qe ne fillimin e betejes ne Pons Milvius (Ura e shqiponjes) ,ne 28 tetor 312, kunder Maksentit,Konstantin pa mbi qiell nje kryq te ndritshem,permbi diell, me shenimin 'in hoc signo vinces' (n.r.'nepermjet kesaj shenje do te mposhtesh').

Naten,ne enderr, ju tregua Shpetimtari, duke i kerkuar te vendose mbi flamujte e ushtrise se tij,Kryqin e Shenjte, si shenje mbojtese ne luftra.Fitorja e mrekullueshme e ushtrise se tij me vetem 20000 ushtare kunder asaj te Maksenti-t ,prej 150000 ushtare, u konsiderua nga Konstantini nje ndihme e dhene nga Zoti.

Ne janar 313,perandori publikonte Ediktin e Milanos, nepermjet te cilit kreshtinizmi behej 'religio licita', pra fe e lejuar,njelloj si fete e tjera te perandorise.Me shume, i bindur per vleren fetare dhe morale te kreshtinizmit,ja rekomandoi te gjitheve,duke u bere mbrojtes i ketij.

Menjehere mori nje seri masash,jau nderpreu prifterinjve detyrimin e pagesave administrative dhe ju akordoi subvencione; menjanoi nga ligjet penale ndershkimet ne kundershtim me shpirtin e krishter (kryqezimin,thyerjet e kembeve,damkosjen apo djegjen me hekurin e skuqur); permiresoi trajtimin ne burgje,mbrojti me ligj te varfrit,jetimet dhe te vejat dhe ndryshoi legjistacionin per sa i perket marteses, duke e inkurajuar; veshtiresoi divorcin dhe shpalli ndershkime te rrepta per ata qe kryenin tradhti bashkeshortore.

Kostantin pergjithsoi ne vitin 321 te djelen si dite pushimi.Gjithashtu, nga deshira per ta ndihmuar Kishen, thirri Keshillin I Ekumenik ne Niceea ne vitin 325, kunder erezise se Arit ,i cili e llogariste Birin nje qenie te nenshtruar Atit.I njejti keshill stabilizoi daten e Pashkeve te Shenjta (te dielen e pare pas henes se plote te ekinoksit te pranveres) dhe formuloi Besimin.

Kostandini vdiq ne 21 maj 337 dhe u varros ne Kostandinopol. Kjo dite u zgjodh per te festuat ate dhe nenen e tij, Elenen.

*Elena gjeti kryqin dhe varrin e Jezusit*

Ne fillimin e sundimit te tij, Kostandini i Madh dhe nena e tij, Elena ,vendosen te rindertojne qytetin Jeruzalem.Te dy planifikuan te ngrejne nje kishe ne vendin ku vuajti Jezu Krishti per te shenjteruar perseri zonat e lidhura me vdekjen e tij dhe ngjalljen e Shpetimtarit dhe per te fshire 'papastertine' pagane nga vendet e shenjta.Mbas mberritjes ne Jeruzalem, perandoresha filloi te shembe te gjithe tempujt pagane dhe te shenjteroje vendet e ndotura nga jo-besimtaret.Duke kerkuar kryqin mbi te cilin u kryqezua Jezusi ,perandoresha bisedoi me shume te krishtere dhe evrenj ,pa marre vesh asgje per nje periudhe te gjate kohe.Me ne fund, nje evre i moshuar i quajtur Juda , i tha qe ky ishte i groposur mbrapa tempullit te Venusit.Elena urdheroi te shembej tempulli dhe te gerrmohej ne ate vend.Ne kohe te shkurter u gjend Golgota dhe Varri i Zotit. Jo larg nga ai vend u zbuluan tre kryqe,nje derrase me mbishkrimin e Pilat-it dhe kater gozhda , me te cilat supozohet qe u shpua trupi i Zotit.Hapi tjeter ishte te percaktohej cili ishte kryqi i kryqezimit te Shpetimtarit nga te tre te gjeturit.Legjenda thote qe Patriarku Makarie ,duke pare nje te vdekur qe po futej ne grope, kishte kerkuar qe ai njeri te vendosej me rradhe mbi secilin kryq.Kur trupi i te vdekurit u vendos mbi kryqin e Shpetimtarit ,ky u ngjall.

----------


## FLOWER

Me falni per injorancen por me mire te pyes qe mos tregohem akoma me injorante. isha ne berat per here te pare para ca ditesh dhe diku brenda kalase kishte nje statuje te madhe te kokes se njerit qe quhej Kostandini i Madh dhe perbri nje rrenoje qe ishte kisha e Helenes. pyeta nje banor te zones se kush ishte ky qe kishte tere kete monument dhe me tha qe mesa dinte ai Kostandini kishte qene nje piktor, per helenen s'kishte shpjegim. mos valle helena dhe kostandini i beratit ka  ndonje lidhje me temen?
 thnx paraprakisht per cdo sqarim

----------


## D@mian

> pyeta nje banor te zones se kush ishte ky qe kishte tere kete monument dhe me tha qe mesa dinte ai Kostandini kishte qene nje piktor, per helenen s'kishte shpjegim. mos valle helena dhe kostandini i beratit ka  ndonje lidhje me temen?


I thuaj banorit qe Konstandini i statujes eshte perandor i Bizantit dhe Helena eshte nena e tij; dhe po, qe te dy kane lidhje me temen, ne kuptimin qe tema u kushtohet atyre!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Nuk e kuptoj pse fshihen postimet keshtu si pa te keq?

Shkrimi i temehapesit eshte i mbushur me genjeshtra.
Konstandini nuk u rrit me fryme kristiane sepse ai nderonte Sol Invictus ,ashtu sikunder cdo Ilir kishte Diellin per Zot e shihte Zotin Ilir Diellin tek Sol Invictus.
Ne shume monedha qe ka prere shihet Sol Invictus e biles edhe kurora e tij ne monedha ishte e perbere nga rreze Dielli.

Genjeshter tjeter eshte qe hodhi poshte paganizmin. Dihet qe ai lejoi krishterimin dhe e beri fe shteterore por nuk ndaloi paganizmin,te cilin e ndaloi Teodosi ne 390.
Jo vetem kaq por Kostandini i Madh vazhdoi derisa vdiq te ishte edhe Pontifex Maximus,pra Prifti me i madh i Paganizmit.

Kryqi e dine te gjithe qe ishte simboli pagan i Diellit e kjo eshte e sterprovuar,prandaj tek kryqi ai nuk ka pare ndonje gje te re. Kryqi qe i doli ishte i Diellit e jo i Krishtit,pavaresisht genjeshtrave qe u thane e thuhen. Leqe Krishti eshte kryqezuar ne T e jo ne kryq,sepse romaket kryqezonin ne T jo ne kryq.

Ne fund te shkrimit biles eshte sjelle dhe nje e vertete :
*Ai pranoi Pagëzimin e shenjtë kur ishte gati për të vdekur * 

Kostandini u pagezua kur ishte duke vdekur,pra nuk kaloi asnje dite te jetes si Kristian.   
Cuditem se si adhurohen Paganet kaq hapur ne krishterim.

----------


## Seminarist

Ketu fshihen shkrimet sepse nuk dine te mendojne ne menyre historike, perderisa si pikenisje te mendimeve kane me pare motivacione te caktuara. Psh, Konstandini, meqe eshte shenjtor dhe perandor i pare i eres kristiane, duhet meshuar qe eshte shqiptar e si rrjedhim njeri i rralle qe permbushte ne vetvete gjithe virtytet e fisnikerite.
Duke ngrejtur kete model, keta njerez (mendojne se) i japin vlera profilit personal, per nje "bote-perandori" te humbur kristiano-shqiptare, e cila duhet te rikthehet ne lavdi. Mirepo, ky nuk eshte aspak realiteti dhe si i tille te rendesh pas fantazive qofte edhe me deshirime te mira, nuk te nxjerr vecse ne vete-mashtrime. Pra, eshte nje sere deshirimesh inferiore qe i bejne te reagojne ne ate menyre, kur hasin kundershtime serioze.



Konstandini ne radhe te pare e kishte te emen nga Nikomedia e Azise se vogel. Historianet na thone se i ati i saj, qe kishte nje mejhane, e ka pas perdorur per te kenaqur klientelen e vet. Sidoqofte, Helena ka mundesi te mos kete qene e shoqja legale e Konstantit, por edhe po te kete qene, ky e ka pas lene per te bijen e Maksimilianit, perandorit te perendimit.

Une personalisht nuk e di se sa ilir ka qene Konstant Klori. Nuk kam lexuar askend qe te pretendoje qe te kete qene ushtarak ilir. Jam i hapur te me sjelle ndonjeri reference te tille. Te qenit e tij ne Nish, per arsye administrative a sherbimi ushtarak, mund ta beje ate po aq ilir sa ben edhe qendrimi ne Gjirokaster shqiptar Bimbashin.
Gjithsesi, edhe ilir, te fryhesh me Konstandinin, me duket gje krejt e kote, duke pas parasysh rolin e tij


Eshte e vertete qe Konstandini nuk i dha fund paganizmit, por barazvleresoi krishterimin me fete e deriatehershme perandorake. U pagezua ne fund te jetes.
Megjithate, bashke me perdorimin e titullit te tij Pontiffex Maximus, nuk mund te dilet ne konkluzion te lehte qe ai nuk ka qene kristian.
Ai i dha Konstandinopojes, qytetit te vet, nje fytyre krejtesisht kristiane.
Konvertimi i tij ka qene gradual, pa pasur nevoje te bie ndesh direkt me paganizmin. Dihet qe shume vete ne shek.4 preferonin te pagezoheshin sa me nga fundi i jetes, me besimin se keshtu do ti faleshin me shume mekate te bera gjate jetes para pagezimit. Kjo praktike u denua dhe u hoq nga kisha pas shek.4.




Ja, keta specialistat konstandiniane, a jane ne gjendje te me spjegojne mua se:


Kur u kanonizua shenjt Konstandini?
Pse Kisha e Perendimit, pra ajo e Romes, sot ajo katolike, nuk e njeh per shenjt kete ndersa te emen, po? Normalisht, shenjtoret e para Skizmes 1054, sidomos ata te rendesishmit, njihen nga te dyja kishat. Pse jo ky? Pse e njeh vetem lindja?

----------


## EnRy

Perandoria romake e lindjes
Derei ne keto caste perandoria romake kishte dy drejtues nje ne perandorine perendimere dhe tjetra ne ate lindore.Pas shum trazirash dhe kontraditash midis ketyre dy ndarjesh u be e mundur te zgjidhej nje perandor,dhe ky do te ishte Konstandini.Konstandini zgjodhi si kryeqytet te ri nje vend ne gadishullin e ballkanit Stambolli qe ateher quhej Antusa.Fillimisht vete konstandini e quajti kryeqytetin e ri “Roma e Re”dhe u konsiderua si kryeqytet i perandorise romake.Inagurimi i tij u be me 11 maj 330.Ky qytet i shte nga me te medhenjte e asaj bote si qender e madhe e personave politik,ekonomik.Persa i perket popullates banohej nga greket ne pjesen me te madhe,konstandini vendosi si gjuhe zyrtare gjuhen latine ndersa si gjuhe liturgjike mbeti greqishtja.
Kishte disa levizje fetare: ikonoklasve,sentikeve,e besimtareve te ndryshem,me te shumte dhe me dinamik ishin kristianet qe jo vetem qe s’ishin te paket ne numer,por shtoheshin dita-dites,ne keto levizje fetare rol aktiv kishte dhe nena e konstandinit Eleni e cila shum shpejt favorizoi dhe krijoi kushte te favorshme per zhvillimin dhe perhapjen e kristianizmit.Kristianet veprimtarite e tyre i zhvillonin ne katakombe gjate kohes se Konstandinit dhe Elenit dolen nga keto katakombe dhe filluan ndertimin e katedraleve,shenj kjo qe tregon zyrtarizimin e fese,kto katedrale te periudhes se perandorise pasuroheshin me gjinite e artit me simbole nga krishti dhe krishterimi.Ne keto raporte krishterimi si fe e re jo vetem qe zgjerohej perdit por edhe unifikohej me shtetin.Ne momentin kur krishterimi mori zhvillim te dukshem perandorit Konstandin ju dha merita e madhe si perandor me cilesit “Konstandini i Madh”edhe pse vete konstandini u pagezua kristian ne castet e fundit te jetes se ti kisha vleresoi kontributin e tij dhe nenes se tij dhe u quajten “Ruajtes se kryqit”.

----------


## Bizantin

> Pse Kisha e Perendimit, pra ajo e Romes, sot ajo katolike, nuk e njeh per shenjt kete ndersa te emen, po? Normalisht, shenjtoret e para Skizmes 1054, sidomos ata te rendesishmit, njihen nga te dyja kishat. Pse jo ky? Pse e njeh vetem lindja?


Unë do gjeja dy arsye. Një politike, që Konstandini zëvëndësoi Romën me Romën e Re dhe nga mllefi ata të perëndimit nuk ja falën. Dhe e dyta, doktrinore, se nuk e konsiderojnë të krishterë Konstandinin pasi ky u pagëzua nga një *heretik* (arjan), nga Eusebi. Më duket shumë e drejtë të mos quhet shënjtor Konstandini. Që mund të besonte në krishterim është e diskutueshme, që e favorizoi Kishën është fakt, që kryesoi Koncilin e I Ekumenik është prapë fakt, që të jetë shënjtor është shumë e diskutueshme.

----------


## Seminarist

Konkluzioni yt eshte logjik, jo real. Qe te pergjigjesh asaj pyetje, duhet te gjehet me pare data e kanonizimit te Konstandinit ne shenjt, nqs ka nje te tille, dhe nga aty mund te fillohet arsyetimi se perse ne lindje u pranua e jo ne perendim.

Them se kunkluzioni eshte logjik e jo real sepse mbeshtet ne arsyetimin shume pergjithesues, se, kalimi i qendres se perandorise nga Roma ne lindje (Konstandinopoje), duhet te kete sjelle nje ndjenje resimenti te romakeve kunder Konstandinit perandor dhe autor te kesaj transfere. Mirepo, realiteti nuk eshte kaq bardh e zi, sepse:

 - Konstandinopoja u themelua si qender perandorako-kristiane, e para e ketij lloji ne histori. Roma nuk ka qene e tille, sepse ne Rome qendra perandorake perfaqesonte nje institucion anti-kristian e kristian-shtypes, nderkohe qe krishterimi nje besim ilegal e inferior.
 - Dihet qe latinet kane pasur nje besnikeri te vazhdueshme ndaj qendres lindore perandorake deri ne zhgenjimin e tyre perfundimtar qe coi ne lidhjen e tyre me franket ne shek.8-9.
 - Qe ka qene i pagezuar nga Eusebi, nuk perben ndonje cenim serioz, sepse pagezimi u be: nga nje peshkop kanonik i kishes; nje peshkop i paanatemizuar (ne 337 grindja me Arianet ishte ne zhvillim e siper); dhe me e rendesishmja eshte se u krye sipas ritit kanonik te kishes.



Une besoj, perderisa e thote kisha, qe konstandini eshte shenjtor, por kjo nuk do te thote qe une ta idealizoj ate per cdo gje, madje as kisha se ben nje gje te tille.

----------


## Julius

> Pse Kisha e Perendimit, pra ajo e Romes, sot ajo katolike, nuk e njeh per shenjt kete ndersa te emen, po?


Ndoshta sepse ky kishte vrare gjysmen e fisit te vet. Perfshire ca vellezer nder ta. 
Ate per Helenen e kam degjuar edhe une. Madje kur ia krahasoi nje peshkop me Maria Magdalenen, vajti e i preu koken.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Cte njohe katolicizmi kur vete eshte rryme politike e krishterimit? Ky zoteria ishte fara nga mbiu rryma tjeter politike e krishterimit ortodoksia.

Krishterimi vdiq me Krishtin, katolicizmi vjen nga Shen Pjetri, kurse ortodoksia nga Shen Kostandini apo apostulli i 13.
*
His father was Flavius Constantius, a native of Moesia Superior*
I Ati ishte vendas nga Mezia Superiore qe i perket tokave ilirike e pikerisht nga Nishi.

Sa per Pagezimin ate e ka bere kur ishte gati duke vdekur e kur njeriu nuk ka ndergjegje te plote,prandaj pagezimi eshte i cenuar plotesisht e nuk mund ta dime ne ishte vullneti i tij apo i ndokujt tjeter.

*Megjithate, bashke me perdorimin e titullit te tij Pontiffex Maximus, nuk mund te dilet ne konkluzion te lehte qe ai nuk ka qene kristian.
Ai i dha Konstandinopojes, qytetit te vet, nje fytyre krejtesisht kristiane.
Konvertimi i tij ka qene gradual, pa pasur nevoje te bie ndesh direkt me paganizmin. Dihet qe shume vete ne shek.4 preferonin te pagezoheshin sa me nga fundi i jetes, me besimin se keshtu do ti faleshin me shume mekate te bera gjate jetes para pagezimit.*

E ku na qenka kristianizmi tek nje qe pagezohet ne fund te jetes qe te kete mundesi gjate jetes te beje sa me shume mekate ?
Kjo eshte qesharake, nuk ka asgje kristiane ne kete mes.

Qe ai beri per kristianizmin kjo dihet ,por dihet qe ishte arme politike e jo ceshtje besimi. Kostandini gaboi kur mendoi se kristianizmi ishte fe paqesore e mendoi se Krishti ne krye te panteonit ne vend te Sol Invictus,do kenaqte kristianet e do vinte paqen ne perandori.

Ajo qe s'kishte llogaritur ai ishte se kristianizmi shen-palist me paqen ska te beje aspak e toleranca fetare nuk eshte karakteristike e kristianizmit por e Paganizmit.
Sa futi pushtetin ne dore Kristianizmi u bene masakra te pafundme paganesh ,u shkaterruan tempujt e u vrane prifterinj ,prifteresha e besimtare pagane sa te duash.

Diokleciani beri gabim qe nuk ia kushtoi jeten gjahut te kokave kristiane po merrej me besimtaret injorante.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Desha te shtoj vetem dy gjera, nuk duhet te ngaterojme Sh. Kostantinin e Madh Perandorin ilir, ,e Sh. Kostaninin mbret dhe martir i pare i Skocise.
Ndersa njeri festohet nga kisha katolike ( ne pergjithesi ne lindje ) me 18 Maj,
tjetri festohet ne Galles  9 Mars, 11 Mars ne Skoci dhe 18 Mars ne Irlande, por qe Sh. Kostantini Perendori i pare i krishtere, festohet si nga kisha e lindjes ashtu edhe nga ajo e perendimit njelloj.
Pra Sh. Kostanitini festohet me 21 Maj nga orthodokset dhe 18 Gusht nga katholiket ne Lindje, keta te fundit bashke festojne edhe Sh. Elenin, nenen e perandorit.
Duhet theksuar qe Sh. Kostantini o indirekt po ai, beri qe te ngriheshin nje seri veprash kulti ne perendim,megjithe transformimin e gjerave ne kohe, kane ruajtur  atesine  kostantiniane.
Midis me te rendesishmeve vepra jane; bazilika e Sh. Shpetimtarit ne Rome, bazilika e Kryqit te Shenjte ne Jeruzalem, themeluar me ane te nenes se tij Sh. Elenit por edhe me dashjen e tij, nje seri bazilikash  pjeserisht ne kemb endè sot si ajo e Sh. Petros dhe ajo e Sh. Pavlit, ajo e Sh. Laurentit dhe ajo e Sh. Agnise , qe te gjitha ne Rome.
Po ti referohemi kultit qe edhe sot endè festohet nder latine, eshte i pashpjegueshem fakti qe kanonizimi si shenjt, ne kishen romane, eshte nderprere me 1882 nga kalendaret dioçezan ne te gjithe perendimin ( kuptohet ku kish influence kisha romane ), me urdher te Sacra Congregazione dei Riti, me autoritet te papes Leone XIII . 
Eshte diçka e pashpjegueshme, por kulti i respektimit ne perendim ( pra ne kishen katholike ), vazhdon, por jo si shenjt i kanonizuar, por i bashkangjitet emrit te nderuar te nenes se tij. 
Ne shume vise te Italise, kryesisht historikisht nen varesine e Kostantinopojes, vazhdojne te perkujtojne me date 5-7 Korrik, diten e fitores se Sh. Kostantinit mbi Masencion .
Pa llogaritur ketu edhe vendet ku jetojne arbereshet, ku festa e Sh. Kostantinit eshte nje feste me tradita te vjetra si ne origjine.
Kisha Orthodokse me te drejte feston me daten 21 Maj, perkujtimin e Sh. Kostantinit te Madh, si mbrojtes te krishterimit dhe mposhtes te paganizmit ne perandorine e asaj kohe. Ai konsiderohet si i barabarte me Apostujt e Shenjte, per rendesine jetike dhe sherbimin e madh qe i solli Kishes ne teresi.

----------


## Albo

> Konstandini nuk u rrit me fryme kristiane sepse ai nderonte Sol Invictus ,ashtu sikunder cdo Ilir kishte Diellin per Zot e shihte Zotin Ilir Diellin tek Sol Invictus.
> Ne shume monedha qe ka prere shihet Sol Invictus e biles edhe kurora e tij ne monedha ishte e perbere nga rreze Dielli.


Perandori Konstandin ishte ai qe beri te mundur Ediktin e Milanit qe i dha fund persekutimit perandorak ndaj Kishes dhe te Krishtereve. Perandori konstandin ishte ai qe beri te mundur thirrjen e Sinodit te Pare Ekumenik te Kishes ne te cilen u mblodhen te gjithe peshkopet e krishtere nga te gjithe Perandoria Romake per te diskutuar dhe zgjidhur problemet doktrinore dhe theologjike te kohes. Perandori Konstandin gjate ketij Sinodi, nuk ishte vetem figure simbolike, por ka dhene edhe nje kontribut konkret mbi "bashkesubstanciliatitetin" e Trinise se Shenjte, qe deshmon qe njohja e tij e Krishterimit nuk ishte vetem ne aspektin e kuriozitetit kulturor. Perandori Konstandin ishte ai qe levizi edhe qendren e Perandorise Romake nga Roma ne Bizant, dhe ne nder te tij, Bizanti mori edhe emrin Qytet i Konstandinit (Konstandinopoje).

Dhe nese Konstandini "besonte diellin", kjo jo per faktin se ai ishte pagan ne besim, por per faktin e thjeshte se shenja e Kryqit i doli ne krah te diellit dhe nga qielli kumbuan fjalet "Me kete pushto", kur Konstandini dhe trupat e tij ishin ne rrethinat e Romes dhe beteja per fronin perandorak do te behej midis pretendenteve te fronit. Pra Shen Konstandini ka patur nje deshmi personale me "Zotin e Kryqit", qe te sjell nder mend edhe konvertimin e Saulit ne Krishterim ne Shen Pavel ne rrugen drejt Damaskut, kur iu shfaq vegimi i Krishtit.




> E ku na qenka kristianizmi tek nje qe pagezohet ne fund te jetes qe te kete mundesi gjate jetes te beje sa me shume mekate ?


Konvertimi i Perandorit Konstandin ne krishterim, ndodhi ne krevatin e tij te vdekjes, ne moshe madhore, jo sepse Konstandini nuk besonte apo se nuk kish nje interes te madh mbi Krishterimin, por per faktin e thjeshte se ai ishte perandori i nje perandorie me nje tradite pagane. Nese ai do te zgjidhte te behej i krishtere, ai duhet te hiqte dore nga te qenit perandor, ose do te behej pre e kulisave te njohura pagane per ta vrare e rrezuar nga pushteti. Ne pozita te tilla jane edhe disa figura te mirenjohura publike shqiptare qe e gjejne veten ne krye te shteteve shqiptare. Nuk mund te dalin hapur e te thene me plot goje se besojne ne krishterim edhe pse morali i tyre eshte i krishtere, pasi shumica e zgjedhesve te tyre jane myslimane. Kjo per ta do te ishte vetvrasje politike.

Dhe nje kuriozitet jo pak domethenes mbi pagezimin e Shen Kontandinit, kur ai u pagezua ne i krishtere, zgjodhi qe te pagezohet duke veshur nje rrobe te bardhe e te thjeshte, dhe jo veshjen tradicionale perandorake. Qe simbolizonte heqjen dore prej pushtetit njerezor perandorak dhe veshjen e Krishtit.




> Ketu fshihen shkrimet sepse nuk dine te mendojne ne menyre historike, perderisa si pikenisje te mendimeve kane me pare motivacione te caktuara. Psh, Konstandini, meqe eshte shenjtor dhe perandor i pare i eres kristiane, duhet meshuar qe eshte shqiptar e si rrjedhim njeri i rralle qe permbushte ne vetvete gjithe virtytet e fisnikerite.
> Duke ngrejtur kete model, keta njerez (mendojne se) i japin vlera profilit personal, per nje "bote-perandori" te humbur kristiano-shqiptare, e cila duhet te rikthehet ne lavdi. Mirepo, ky nuk eshte aspak realiteti dhe si i tille te rendesh pas fantazive qofte edhe me deshirime te mira, nuk te nxjerr vecse ne vete-mashtrime. Pra, eshte nje sere deshirimesh inferiore qe i bejne te reagojne ne ate menyre, kur hasin kundershtime serioze.


Ketu fshihen shkrimet e gjithe atyre "mendjendriturve" qe ngaterrojne "faktet shkencore historike" me deshmine e Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes. Po do te diskutosh mbi librat e historianeve qe kane shkruar per Konstandinin, shko tek forumi i historise e shkruaj sa te duash. Ne forumin orthodhoks diskutohet per Shen Konstandinin brenda kuadrit te Tradites se Shenjte, qe ndryshe nga "faktet shkencore historike", nuk merr si fakt te vertete vetem deshmite e shkruara, por edhe gojedhenat trasmetuar goje me goje nga brezi ne brez.

Dhe komentet e mendjendriturve fshihen pasi nuk meritojne as koment dhe jo se "nuk kundershtohen dot".




> Une personalisht nuk e di se sa ilir ka qene Konstant Klori. Nuk kam lexuar askend qe te pretendoje qe te kete qene ushtarak ilir. Jam i hapur te me sjelle ndonjeri reference te tille. Te qenit e tij ne Nish, per arsye administrative a sherbimi ushtarak, mund ta beje ate po aq ilir sa ben edhe qendrimi ne Gjirokaster shqiptar Bimbashin.
> Gjithsesi, edhe ilir, te fryhesh me Konstandinin, me duket gje krejt e kote, duke pas parasysh rolin e tij


Ne cilin rresht ne pershkrimin e jetes se Shen Konstandinit dhe Shen Helenes ne kete teme tu krijua pershtypja se dikush po mundohet te shesi Shen Konstandinin si ilir e si shqiptar? Thuhet shume qarte qe ai ka lindur ne Nish te Ilirise dhe lihet me kaq.

Shen Konstandini nuk eshte perandori i vetem romak me origjine ilire, ka plot te tille, ku spikat emri i Justinianit qe beri me shume buje se te tjeret. Por kjo as qe nuk ka rendesi fare ne kete teme.




> Pse Kisha e Perendimit, pra ajo e Romes, sot ajo katolike, nuk e njeh per shenjt kete ndersa te emen, po? Normalisht, shenjtoret e para Skizmes 1054, sidomos ata te rendesishmit, njihen nga te dyja kishat. Pse jo ky? Pse e njeh vetem lindja?


Po pyet nje orthodhoks te te shpjegoje se perse katoliket nuk e njohin Konstandinin si shenjtor? As qe nuk me behet vone fare si besimtar orthodhoks se cfare besojne katoliket, protestantet apo myslimanet per ate pune. Mua me behet vone ate qe na meson Kisha Orthodhokse dhe ate qe na kane lene trashegimi me ane te tradites te paret. Shen Konstandini dhe Shen Helena jane nder shenjtoret me te nderuar ne Shqiperi dhe nga besimtaret shqiptare. Dhe nderimi i tyre nuk ngelet pas as nga popujt e tjere te krishtere orthodhokse.

Me aq sa kam lexuar une per Shen Konstandinin, nje nga arsyet se perse ai vendosi qe te levizi qendren e perandorise nga Roma ne Bizant, (qe u ka mbetur peng te gjithe latineve) ishte sepse tradita pagane e mirenjohur e Romes nuk goditi e persekutoi vetem te krishteret, goditi dhe vete Konstandinin dhe familjen e tij. Pas vdekjes se gruas se pare me te cilen pati nje djale, Konstandini martoi nje princeshe romake, me te cilin pati femije te tjere. Gruaja e tij e dyte romane, qe ishte pagane, beri te pamunduren qe te asgjesonte djalin e tij me gruan e pare, i cili ishte pretendenti legjitim i fronit te te Atit, ne menyre qe fronin ta zinte djali tjeter i saj. Dhe kjo grua ia doli me sukses qe ta shtier te birin e Konstandinit ne burg me akuza dhe trillime kunder tij, te mashtroje vete Konstandinin dhe ta beje te dyshoje te birin, dhe vete gruaja e tij dha edhe urdhrin pa dijenine e Konstandinit qe i biri i tij i madh te vritej ne burg. Kur mesoi te verteten Konstandini ishte teper vone pasi kishte humbur te birin. Dhe kjo traume e madhe familjare e personale, ishte shtysa qe e coi Konstandinin qe te bente divorc me Romen dhe traditen e saj pagane, qe ishte e gjalle atehere, eshte e gjalle edhe sot ne Rome.

Sa per "diten e kanonizimit", ato jane vetem modalitete te paperfillshme per Kishen Orthodhokse. Perendia shenjteron, besimtaret e thjeshte i dallojne dhe nderojne shenjtoret e tyre, dhe Kisha ne fund vetem sa zyrtarizon me procesin e kanonizimit disa shekuj me pas ate qe besimtaret e krishtere nderojne si shenjtor.

Prandaj i dashur besimtar orthodhoks me nje kendveshtrim te paster legalistiko-racionalisto-latin, une nuk di te te them diten se kur eshte kanoninizuar Shen Konstandini nga Kisha, por di te te them qe Konstandini eshte nje nga shenjtoret me te nderuar ne traditen e krishtere orthodhokse shqiptare dhe mbare botes orthodhokse. Kjo duket tek kishat qe mbajne kete emer, tek shqiptaret e mesjetes dhe bashkekohore qe mbajne kete emer, tek panairet dhe festat qe behen ne Diten e Shen Helena-Konstandin ne mbare Shqiperine. Edhe ne Kishen e shqiptareve te Amerikes ne te cilen une shkoj, ikona e Shen Konstandinit dhe Shen Helenes eshte ne nje vend te dukshem ne Kishe dhe ka plot besimtare qe mbajne emrin Konstandin.

Albo

----------


## Julius

> Kur mesoi te verteten Konstandini ishte teper vone pasi kishte humbur te birin.


Po, dhe nga deshperimi vrau dhe te shoqen, me ndihmen e se emes, Helenes.
Pastaj u deshperua shume fare, ja keshtu teologjikisht edhe ia mbyti ne Bizant ku ndertoi qytetin e tij.

----------


## Seminarist

> Perandori Konstandin ishte ai qe beri te mundur Ediktin e Milanit qe i dha fund persekutimit perandorak ndaj Kishes dhe te Krishtereve. Perandori konstandin ishte ai qe beri te mundur thirrjen e Sinodit te Pare Ekumenik te Kishes ne te cilen u mblodhen te gjithe peshkopet e krishtere nga te gjithe Perandoria Romake per te diskutuar dhe zgjidhur problemet doktrinore dhe theologjike te kohes. *Perandori Konstandin gjate ketij Sinodi, nuk ishte vetem figure simbolike, por ka dhene edhe nje kontribut konkret mbi "bashkesubstanciliatitetin" e Trinise se Shenjte*, qe deshmon qe njohja e tij e Krishterimit nuk ishte vetem ne aspektin e kuriozitetit kulturor. Perandori Konstandin ishte ai qe levizi edhe qendren e Perandorise Romake nga Roma ne Bizant, dhe ne nder te tij, Bizanti mori edhe emrin Qytet i Konstandinit (Konstandinopoje).


Po ca thu, mor? Bashkesubstancialitetin e Trinise, Konstandini e pranoi jo nga dituria e tij por nga miku i tij, peshkopi i Kordoves, Osiu, i cili kryesonte Sinodin. 
Sa per berjen te mundur te mbledhjes se Sinodit, ketu nuk ka asgje te jashtezakonshme. Fundja fundit e beri per te ruajtur teresine territoriale te perandorise se tij.




> Dhe nese Konstandini "besonte diellin", kjo jo per faktin se ai ishte pagan ne besim, por per faktin e thjeshte se shenja e Kryqit i doli ne krah te diellit dhe nga qielli kumbuan fjalet "Me kete pushto", kur Konstandini dhe trupat e tij ishin ne rrethinat e Romes dhe beteja per fronin perandorak do te behej midis pretendenteve te fronit. Pra Shen Konstandini ka patur nje deshmi personale me "Zotin e Kryqit", qe te sjell nder mend edhe konvertimin e Saulit ne Krishterim ne Shen Pavel ne rrugen drejt Damaskut, kur iu shfaq vegimi i Krishtit.



Edhe kjo nuk mund te dihet me saktesi. Nqs ai do te kishte pasur me te vertete nje takim personal te tipit Saul-Pal me Krishtin, ai me siguri qe do te ishte ber ene vend nje i krishtere. Fakti eshte qe ai s'pati ate reagim, pikerisht sepse shkalla e 'takimit' te tij me Krishtin nuk ishte aq e fuqishme.






> Konvertimi i Perandorit Konstandin ne krishterim, ndodhi ne krevatin e tij te vdekjes, ne moshe madhore, jo sepse Konstandini nuk besonte apo se nuk kish nje interes te madh mbi Krishterimin, por per faktin e thjeshte se ai ishte perandori i nje perandorie me nje tradite pagane. Nese ai do te zgjidhte te behej i krishtere, ai duhet te hiqte dore nga te qenit perandor, ose do te behej pre e kulisave te njohura pagane per ta vrare e rrezuar nga pushteti. Ne pozita te tilla jane edhe disa figura te mirenjohura publike shqiptare qe e gjejne veten ne krye te shteteve shqiptare. Nuk mund te dalin hapur e te thene me plot goje se besojne ne krishterim edhe pse morali i tyre eshte i krishtere, pasi shumica e zgjedhesve te tyre jane myslimane. Kjo per ta do te ishte vetvrasje politike.


Nqs do te ishte keshtu, ai kishte bere mjaft pro krishterimit dhe pa u bere vete i krishtere per tu bere pre e puceve pagane




> Dhe nje kuriozitet jo pak domethenes mbi pagezimin e Shen Kontandinit, kur ai u pagezua ne i krishtere, zgjodhi qe te pagezohet duke veshur nje rrobe te bardhe e te thjeshte, dhe jo veshjen tradicionale perandorake. Qe simbolizonte heqjen dore prej pushtetit njerezor perandorak dhe veshjen e Krishtit.



Nuk pagezohet ASNJERI me robe sado perandorake qofte a jo. Pagezimi tradicionalisht behet nga te gjithe besimtaret te veshur me te BARDHA. Ne rastin e Konstandinit nuk ka asgje te jastezakonshme a ekstra-domethenese qe beri ashtu.






> Dhe komentet e mendjendriturve fshihen pasi nuk meritojne as koment dhe jo se "nuk kundershtohen dot".


ti qe thua kete, dmth se di pergjigje por nuk ia vlen ta japesh ate, thua dhe kete (te kunderten): _Prandaj i dashur besimtar orthodhoks me nje kendveshtrim te paster legalistiko-racionalisto-latin, une nuk di te te them diten se kur eshte kanoninizuar Shen Konstandini nga Kisha_.


E, nqs ti NUK E DI se kur, atehere TI NUK I JE PERGJIGJUR pyetjes sime!

Pastaj, nqs une edhe legalist te jem, ti duhet te ma dish per NDER qe mar mundimin te korrigjoj GAFAT e tua dogmatike (te tipit monofizit) larte e poshte neper tema dogmatike..







> Po pyet nje orthodhoks te te shpjegoje se perse katoliket nuk e njohin Konstandinin si shenjtor? As qe nuk me behet vone fare si besimtar orthodhoks se cfare besojne katoliket, protestantet apo myslimanet per ate pune. Mua me behet vone ate qe na meson Kisha Orthodhokse dhe ate qe na kane lene trashegimi me ane te tradites te paret. Shen Konstandini dhe Shen Helena jane nder shenjtoret me te nderuar ne Shqiperi dhe nga besimtaret shqiptare. Dhe nderimi i tyre nuk ngelet pas as nga popujt e tjere te krishtere orthodhokse.


Jo, une po pyes se perse ajo kisha NJE e mijevjecarit te pare, nuk kishte unanimitet ne njohjen e konstandinit shenjtor. Ti nuk i pergjigjesh dot kesaj, keshtu qe e leme. Sa per nderimin e Konstandinit nder shqiptare, me sakte do te ishte te shpreheshim se Konstandini, po, nderohet ne te gjitha trevat ku ka mbreteruar perandoria lindore greko-ortodokse e Bizantit. Pra thelbi eshte natyra kishtare-politike e krahut kishtar lindor e jo etnia e nje grupi te caktuar.




> Me aq sa kam lexuar une per Shen Konstandinin, nje nga arsyet se perse ai vendosi qe te levizi qendren e perandorise nga Roma ne Bizant, (qe u ka mbetur peng te gjithe latineve) ishte sepse tradita pagane e mirenjohur e Romes nuk goditi e persekutoi vetem te krishteret, goditi dhe vete Konstandinin dhe familjen e tij. Pas vdekjes se gruas se pare me te cilen pati nje djale, Konstandini martoi nje princeshe romake, me te cilin pati femije te tjere. Gruaja e tij e dyte romane, qe ishte pagane, beri te pamunduren qe te asgjesonte djalin e tij me gruan e pare, i cili ishte pretendenti legjitim i fronit te te Atit, ne menyre qe fronin ta zinte djali tjeter i saj. Dhe kjo grua ia doli me sukses qe ta shtier te birin e Konstandinit ne burg me akuza dhe trillime kunder tij, te mashtroje vete Konstandinin dhe ta beje te dyshoje te birin, dhe vete gruaja e tij dha edhe urdhrin pa dijenine e Konstandinit qe i biri i tij i madh te vritej ne burg. Kur mesoi te verteten Konstandini ishte teper vone pasi kishte humbur te birin. Dhe kjo traume e madhe familjare e personale, ishte shtysa qe e coi Konstandinin qe te bente divorc me Romen dhe traditen e saj pagane, qe ishte e gjalle atehere, eshte e gjalle edhe sot ne Rome.


S'u ka mbetur peng aspak latineve mos u bej merak. Me perandorin ne Rome, sot ndoshta nuk do te kishte pasur me nje papaci sic e kemi, qe bashkon ne vetvete lavdine e Romes perandorake pagano dhe kristiane me ate te pushtetit shpirteror.
Me ikjen e perandorit, papet u bene perandore absolute te kishes. Ate qe pretendonte te ishte perandori ne lindje persa i perket pushtetit politik-kishtar, ne perendim e pretendonte papa. Nderkohe patriket e Konstandinopojes, me prezencen e perandorit, u bene kerpudha ne hijen e lisit.

Mgjth, arsyet se perse Konstandini e transferoi pushtetin administrativ ne lindje jane shume me madhore se ato qe jep ti.

----------


## Seminarist

> Ne pozita te tilla jane edhe disa figura te mirenjohura publike shqiptare qe e gjejne veten ne krye te shteteve shqiptare. Nuk mund te dalin hapur e te thene me plot goje se besojne ne krishterim edhe pse morali i tyre eshte i krishtere, pasi shumica e zgjedhesve te tyre jane myslimane. Kjo per ta do te ishte vetvrasje politike.



As kete se besoj. Ata figura publike qe jane perfolur per kripto-krishterim, kane qene me teper te tille si reflektim, shpesh here jo serioz, ndaj historise se shkuar, ku ata ushqejne kompleksitetin e njohur se e liga shqiptare = ardhja e turqve aziatike dhe feja e tyre, ndersa e mira shqiptare sot = me kthimin ne fene e europianasve qe kane pasur shqiptaret para ardhjes se turqve.
Ketu pra kemi nje bindje jo fetare, por politike te veshur me fe per arsye nga me te ndryshmet.

----------


## Seminarist

> Cte njohe katolicizmi kur vete eshte rryme politike e krishterimit? Ky zoteria ishte fara nga mbiu rryma tjeter politike e krishterimit ortodoksia.
> 
> Krishterimi vdiq me Krishtin, katolicizmi vjen nga Shen Pjetri, kurse ortodoksia nga Shen Kostandini apo apostulli i 13.


Sic e ke thene dhe vete, ne menyre te sakte, ai qe e beri te mbreteroje krishterimin ishte Teodosi 379-395. Tek ky e ka burimin ortodoksia, dmth kisha lindore bizantine, e jo tek konstandini. Me teodosin, Ko.poli u be dhe ortodokse dhe qender kishtare me titullin patrikane.




> *His father was Flavius Constantius, a native of Moesia Superior*
> I Ati ishte vendas nga Mezia Superiore qe i perket tokave ilirike e pikerisht nga Nishi.


As ky nuk eshte argument i plote per te percaktuar etnine e tij, aq me teper ne lidhje me popujt moderne.




> Sa per Pagezimin ate e ka bere kur ishte gati duke vdekur e kur njeriu nuk ka ndergjegje te plote,prandaj pagezimi eshte i cenuar plotesisht e nuk mund ta dime ne ishte vullneti i tij apo i ndokujt tjeter.


Po ben nje keqparashtrim te historise. Ne shtrat te vdekjes, nuk dmth patjeter te qenit jashte mendjes ose te qenit i pavetedijshem. Lexoje mire deshmine historike qe kemi. Pagezimi i tij, ishte kurorezimi i gjithe asaj cka ai aspiroi ne jete, krishterimin. Pasqyra e te aitit, ishin edhe te bijte e tij te krishtere (packa grupimit nikeist a arianist).




> E ku na qenka kristianizmi tek nje qe pagezohet ne fund te jetes qe te kete mundesi gjate jetes te beje sa me shume mekate ?
> Kjo eshte qesharake, nuk ka asgje kristiane ne kete mes.


Teologjia e kesaj tematike nuk eshte sic e vulgarizon ti. Po te jap nje shembull. A nuk i vesh robat qe vesh me okazione sa me prane momentit final te festimit, ne menyre qe te mos ndyhen?
Ne shekujt e pare, shume te krishtere e shihnin pagezimin si dicka unike dhe te nje pergjegjesie te jashtezakonshme, aq sa mekati pas pagezimit te ishte pakrahasueshmerit me i denueshem se ato para pagezimit, madje per disa i pafalshem. Keshtu qe shume e shtynin pagezimin per sa me vone. Kjo praktike u denua nga kisha.




> Qe ai beri per kristianizmin kjo dihet ,por dihet qe ishte arme politike e jo ceshtje besimi. Kostandini gaboi kur mendoi se kristianizmi ishte fe paqesore e mendoi se Krishti ne krye te panteonit ne vend te Sol Invictus,do kenaqte kristianet e do vinte paqen ne perandori.


Qe beri per krishterimin per arsye politike, kjo nuk dmth se se beri ne te njejten kohe edhe per besim. Tek besimi qe ai aspironte, bashkoi dhe parafytyrimin e tij politik, kaq! Konstandini nuk e perqafoi krishterimin se ishte fe e paqes. Ky eshte keqperfytyrim i yti. E perqafoi ne radhe te pare nga perjetimi qe besojme se ka pasur ne betejen ne Rome, kur pa vegimin. Se dyti, i favorizuar nga puna propaganduese e te emes, Helena. Se treti, pa tek krishterimi nje force te re riperterirese te cilen e kishte ose po e humbiste paganizmi.

----------


## Bizantin

Seminarist, ti përgjigjen e di dhe nuk e thua për të na bezdisur apo nuk e di as ti dhe do ngelet një mister?

Unë personalisht përtoj të kërkoj dhe u përgjigja në bazë të logjikës, prandaj po ke qejf ndaji me ne informacionet.

----------


## D@mian

> shenja e Kryqit i doli ne krah te diellit dhe nga qielli kumbuan fjalet "Me kete pushto",


"me kete fito-en touto nika".

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Sic e ke thene dhe vete, ne menyre te sakte, ai qe e beri te mbreteroje krishterimin ishte Teodosi 379-395. Tek ky e ka burimin ortodoksia, dmth kisha lindore bizantine, e jo tek konstandini. Me teodosin, Ko.poli u be dhe ortodokse dhe qender kishtare me titullin patrikane.*

Teodosi korri cka kishte mbjelle Kostandini. Po te mos kishte mbjelle kostandini ,sdo kishte c'te korrte Teodosi. 

*As ky nuk eshte argument i plote per te percaktuar etnine e tij, aq me teper ne lidhje me popujt moderne.*

Romaket kishin nje 'te mete' te madhe. I percaktonin popujt ne radhe te pare ne baze gjuhe. Meqe edhe nacionalizmi modern i percakton kombet pergjithesisht ne baze gjuhe,apo gjuha eshte elementi i pare sipas teorive te shek 19,atehere nuk kemi ndonje dallim te madh.

Qe Kostandini ishte Ilir,kete e thone te gjithe historianet e mundshem laike. Nese historianet fetare kane interpretime te tjera kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter.
Tani nese iliret e Nishit ishin latinizuar apo jo, kete e kemi shume te veshtire per ta percaktuar me saktesi,po ne rast se do pohonim se ishin Latinizuar,atehere shqiptaret e Nishit dalin invazore e jo vendalinj. Hajde e pranojme teorite e serbeve atehere.
E njejta Logjike ndjek edhe Justianianin. Nese fshatrat e Shkupit ishin latinizuar,shqiptaret e atjeshem jane invazore.

Persa i perket ndergjegjes kombetare, kjo eshte vetem nje pjese e te qenit pjese e kombesise. Turku quante 'arnaute' edhe ata qe s'kishin aspak ndergjegje kombetare shqiptare. Fakti qe ske ndergjegje kombetare nuk ta heq kombesine duke qene se para ndergjegjes kombetare jane faktore me te rendesishem si gjuha,raca e traditat.

Keshtu qe Kostandini i Madh ka qene padyshim Ilir e sigurisht qytetar romak. Romak nuk do te thoshte pjesetar i nje kombi. Perandoria romake biles humbi me Dioklecianin edhe rrenjet Italike,Italike ne kuptimin gjeografik sepse nuk ekzistonte ndonje kuptim tjeter,pasi ne Itali banonin njerez me origjine nga 7 popuj te ndryshem.
 Me Dioklecianin Italia u bashkua me Afriken ne nje prefekture.

Pra Kostandini ishte Ilir/perkatesia grupore i nje Qyteterimi,atij Romak. Eshte njesoj si nese Europa e bashkuar (shqiperia brenda) do formonte nje shtet e nese ne krye do ishe ti apo une,atehere ty ose mua s'do na quanin shqiptar. 

U zgjata pak sepse kam pare qe ti i meshon idese se kostandini nuk ishte Ilir,ide qe eshte palujtshmerisht e gabuar.

*Pagezimi i tij, ishte kurorezimi i gjithe asaj cka ai aspiroi ne jete, krishterimin. Pasqyra e te aitit, ishin edhe te bijte e tij te krishtere (packa grupimit nikeist a arianist).*

Sigurisht e pare nga qe qe pretendon se eshte i krishtere(futet edhe albo brenda) nuk mund te jete ndryshe.
Vecse, harroni qe Kostandini sipas te dhenave historike pretendoi te ishte i krishtere vetem rreth moshes 40 vjec e pastaj vetem kur vdiq _u be_ i tille. Krishterimin ai e aspiroi si fe per 
Perandorine, per te ardhmen e saj. Pastaj Krishterimi pa trinitet eshte Fe pa koke,sepse mungon Zoti. Ne kohen e tij krishterimi ishte 'pa koke'. Nderkaq ai koken e tij e zbukuronte me rrezet e Diellit ,apo Sol Invictus . 
Po te vizitosh Panteonin (bazilike kristiane sot) ne Rome e kupton vetiu pse Krishti zevendesoi Sol Invictus. Cdo simbol brenda te kujton Diellin,perfshire te gjithe kryqet te cilet jane te 'zbukuruar' me 12 rreze dielli , 3 rreze ne cdo 90 grade te cdo kryqi.

*Teologjia e kesaj tematike nuk eshte sic e vulgarizon ti. Po te jap nje shembull. A nuk i vesh robat qe vesh me okazione sa me prane momentit final te festimit, ne menyre qe te mos ndyhen?*
Une e volgarizova ? Po ti po e perdhunon. Krishterimi nuk mund te jete '_rroba e vdekjes_'. Ketu ofendove Fene ne vetvete e lere me krishterimin.

*Ne shekujt e pare, shume te krishtere e shihnin pagezimin si dicka unike dhe te nje pergjegjesie te jashtezakonshme, aq sa mekati pas pagezimit te ishte pakrahasueshmerit me i denueshem se ato para pagezimit, madje per disa i pafalshem. Keshtu qe shume e shtynin pagezimin per sa me vone. Kjo praktike u denua nga kisha.*

Prandaj une nuk besoj ne ekzistencen e kristianeve te tjereve pervec Krishtit. Utopine e beson vetem ai qe e perpunon. U takon te tjereve ta bejne sa me njerezore utopine e nje nga keta ishte per fat te keq kostandini,i shtyre prej deshires per nje pushtet sa me te qete e te linte per femijet nje pushtet sa me te qete.

*Konstandini nuk e perqafoi krishterimin se ishte fe e paqes. Ky eshte keqperfytyrim i yti. E perqafoi ne radhe te pare nga perjetimi qe besojme se ka pasur ne betejen ne Rome, kur pa vegimin.*

Sepse donte paqe mes plebejve te qyteteve,te cilet jane mallkimi me i madh i njerezimit dmth kane qene,jane e do jene.
Vegimi ka 2 simbole te qarta. Dielli e Kryqi. Fatkeqesisht Kryqi eshte simbol i Diellit deri sa e mori krishterimi si simbol,prandaj vegimi nuk eshte i asnje rendesie te vecante per krishterimin,por eshte i rendesishem interpretimi i qellimshem i Kostandinit mbi ate vegim.

Nuk po thote kush qe kostandini nuk ishte burre i zgjuar. Ishte po aq i zgjuar sa Shen Pali e besonte ne Trinitet me pak sesa Shen Pjetri.

----------

